# Dietician went fine!



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hey huys, went to the dietician this week and she was really helpful!apparently im not getting enough calcium (as i dont have dairy) and so ive been put on supplements for that. also she gave me a leaflet that outlined what not to have in the way of food and drink, so i am now on a low fibre diet. this sucks cuz i adore my wholemeal bread and my jacket potato skins!anyhoos ive put so much #### into me this week (period!) and so i spect ive put on 20lbs or something!if any of u get sugar cravings, how do udeal with them?Sarah


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

HiI wento the dietician last week too and she has put me on a low fibre diet too!!how do you find its working? it feels so much safer eating now i have a list. although low fat rich tea biscuits are a no no!! it does seem to make sense how the diet rests your bowel and can help stop abdominal pain which i get constantly. my diet was ALL fibre before i went to the deitician and things werent getting any better.im going back to see her in 2 weeks time to see how im getting on. Vicky xox


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hi Vicky, what are your main foods then? Im finding it a little hard sticking to it what with college only providing fat greasy foods...eurghH! im really goin to try and stick to it this week tho and see if it helps!Sarah


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

HiI'm going to stop it. I have had diahoea and painful diahoea at that every other day for the past week and a half. I have to take lopermide every time because it won't stop and is so horrible.I'm going back to see her in 2 weeks time and am not pleased at all! I found it easy to follow - white bread sandwiches etc.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

yeh Ive sort of given up on it too- its given me a terrible break out of spots and im feeling grotty so im back on the wholemeal bread i think! the thing is i thought it was essential to have fibre, even if you have ibs-d so that might explain why it didnt work for u, im sorry to hear ur suffering from diarrohea it sucks having ibs. i did find one of my close friends has it the other day which was a big relief and i have someone else i can moan to about pains and stuff!feel free to chat to me anytime







Sarah xx


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi Sarah







I too thought fibre was vital for people with diahoea. I think the whole point of no fibre is to give the bowel a rest.I've had a few things with fibre in lately but am still having white bread, rice krispies etc. I'm writing down every time I have a loose bowel movement and the day. It's become far too regular!when are you due to go back to the dietician?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Soluable Fibre is good for people with IBS- Insoluable fibre, such as green veg, sweetcorn and stuff is not good for it.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

my next appt. is on the 23rd March so we should see how things are going then.im very happy with my stomach as i had my driving test last week (i passed!!) and it didnt play up one bit!hows things with you?Sarah xx


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

oooooooo my appointment is on tuesday march 23 rd too!!! you're not from birmingham are you? LOL!!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

ive just had a really nasty attack again......im sure it could be milk. ive started having cereal and milk which i didnt before i went to see the deitcian and ive been getting D and pain etc every few days. did u stop having dairy products too?


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

ha ha no i live down south!i dont have dairy anymore and although i think it has made me sleepy, its eased the pain. sometimes i hav a bowl of cereal with a little milk now and then and that doesnt seem to aggrevate me, but the thought of cheese makes me feel sick. i have Pure soya spread too instead of butter.weird how we have the appt. on the same day!!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi sarahthink im going to stop milk. i havent had any cereal since that last attack on sunday. think i'll ease off all milk maybe. how do you find chocolate?im originally from down south too!!! Henley on Thames.


----------



## candywithaholeinthemiddle (Dec 9, 2003)

I have my first appointment with a dietician soon -- mine's march 31st... I wonder if I'm going to be put on the same kind of diet - ?as for the sugar cravings question -- how about fruit? grapes are really sweet and certain types of apples... or mangoes... watermelon... can you eat fruit? mmm, naming all those fruits has made me hungry







I'll let y'all know what my dietician has to say!~Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

im absolutely fine with chocolate which is good and bad as im a chocoholic so it proberly wouldve been good to cut down! i crave sugar an awful lot so i might try the whole grapes and mangoes thing, just hope it doesnt give me d! i guess in moderation its fine.i had a pretty bad week diet wise- i jsut ate what i felt like so im suffering for it at the moment, i vow to eat properly and cut out all #### this week!Sarah x x ps- im from Dorset-waaaaaay down south!


----------



## Kaylis9d9 (Mar 15, 2004)

I found the dietician that tried to help me years ago was WAY off on what agrees with me.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi everyone,sarah - lets see what our dieticians say on tuesday! im going to mention the whole thing about the milk. im ok with chocolate in small amounts. i have been eating a LOT of rich tea bisuits lately and have been ok with chocolate type yoghurts like the rolo yoghurts too. altho egg has been making me pass wind!my period is due any minute so i know i'll be ill in the next few days. mite mention that to the dietician and see if theres anything i should change around that time. although this is the first peirod i'll have on the diet so maybe the pain and D during that time wont be as bad.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

oh i know exactly what you mean- my period is due and ive really been suffering d this week. ive practically been living on immodium! it sucks how ibs always gets worse just before my peroid, but i dont know what to do to ease that?????


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

dum de dum dum my tummy hurts


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hey vicky how'd it go with ur dieticican? mine was pretty unhelpful. i said i havnt really noticed ANY benefits from the low fibre diet so im not really following that so much anymore. i do have to go and have a celiac disease test tomorrow as my symptoms are very much like that of the disease.i started my period this morning and so im feeling pretty rough- the pain and the D have already started....its guna be a long week i think! did u ask ur dietician about pre-period times? i forgot to ask mine and was wondering what yours said, if anything.Hugs, Sarah


----------

